# COLD Smoking Cheese on the Smokin-It#3



## dert (Jan 5, 2014)

So it begins...started out at -6*F, ended at -16.6*F... cold here in MN!

http://s660.photobucket.com/user/de...80A4F608-F4AF-4F22-BA84-5C3B07C9014B.jpg.html

http://s660.photobucket.com/user/de...21DE26C6-6B47-4AD6-9DA6-DB0F6BAA811E.jpg.html

Blue, Munster, sharp cheddar, Gouda, havarti, mozz...

On applewood with the diffuser...

http://s660.photobucket.com/user/de...E2607A-0804-401E-ACC7-13CD31767D2A_1.jpg.html

http://s660.photobucket.com/user/de...48C52BC3-BB3A-4545-8FA2-CC34153ECEEC.jpg.html


----------



## dert (Jan 5, 2014)

http://s660.photobucket.com/user/de...FCEBFDE3-05F8-46FB-BED8-E94AD1A63A19.jpg.html

http://s660.photobucket.com/user/de...ED3C9085-BAD9-4CA8-BBCB-FACEABBD91D9.jpg.html


----------



## dert (Jan 5, 2014)

http://s660.photobucket.com/user/de...B01F50CC-183F-4A3F-A379-9DA230CE506C.jpg.html

http://s660.photobucket.com/user/de...C32006CC-B841-4077-B893-4A9D2DAFF9BD.jpg.html

http://s660.photobucket.com/user/de...8675A292-01B7-4126-9A82-0238D1ABD63D.jpg.html

http://s660.photobucket.com/user/de...4F07C3B1-70AC-4051-9FC4-FB0E3159CC77.jpg.html


----------



## dert (Jan 5, 2014)

Finished with a load of cherrywood. Kept below 90*F the whole time...

http://s660.photobucket.com/user/de...8933BD9D-2906-43BB-B458-83C2AA8444C9.jpg.html

[email protected] -16*F

http://s660.photobucket.com/user/de...13861550-9AAF-423E-8989-BCD4FC969A7E.jpg.html


----------



## jdne5b (Jan 5, 2014)

Looks great!  How long can you keep it in the ziplock?


----------



## dert (Jan 5, 2014)

Did some shrooms too...


http://s660.photobucket.com/user/de...52BB3889-3D7B-4FE4-93BB-81791749F7D7.jpg.html


----------



## dert (Jan 5, 2014)

jdne5b said:


> Looks great!  How long can you keep it in the ziplock?



Just for tonight, I'll vac pack tomorrow...


----------



## driedstick (Jan 10, 2014)

Looks great - good Idea on the shrooms also I will have to give them a try. - Looks like you got some nice color on the cheese.

A full smoker is a happy smoker


----------



## bwsmith_2000 (Jan 10, 2014)

Looks great! I love the color. How is the cheese?


----------



## leah elisheva (Jan 10, 2014)

I just love seeing the smoked cheese threads! (I've never smoked cheese but these look so very fun)! Great job!!! Cheers and happy weekend!!!!!!! - Leah


----------



## daves1811 (Jan 10, 2014)

Wow!!!  Well done!!!  When I've done cold smoked blue I always leave it vacuum sealed for at least 1 month before opening, and the soft cheeses like Brie and havarti for at least 2 weeks.  The hard cheeses were also at least 2 weeks before opening to let the smoke mellow in the cheese!

Once again, amazing job!!!


----------



## dert (Jan 11, 2014)

Well, a week later I'll be vac packing them...

More to come!


----------



## dert (Jan 11, 2014)

Finally had time to package...

http://s660.photobucket.com/user/de...C21012A7-185E-4355-A67A-A93FDA2CDD08.jpg.html

http://s660.photobucket.com/user/de...B09403A1-4781-4957-B93D-C8AE49D33742.jpg.html

http://s660.photobucket.com/user/de...6168D90C-624D-45AF-A3E5-DDE73DA56FDC.jpg.html


----------



## leah elisheva (Jan 12, 2014)

So fantastic! Say Cheese!!!!!!!!!!!! Beautiful! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## roser (Jan 16, 2014)

That's some cold weather for sure!  And the cheese looks great.

Can you please elaborate on the diffuser you used?  I smoked some cheese before Xmas in my Smokin It #2 when the weather was around 10*F here and even at the lowest setting, the cheese at bottom of smoker near heating element started to melt.

Thanks!

Rose


----------



## dert (Mar 13, 2014)

Used the cold smoking plate from smokin-it...


----------



## dert (Mar 13, 2014)

Opened the first pack last weekend.  The cheddar was excellent. The Gouda good, and the rest less impressive...all ok though.


----------

